
Thermoelectrically Pumped Light-Emitting Diodes Operating above Unity Efficiency - barredo
http://prl.aps.org/abstract/PRL/v108/i9/e097403
======
zentiggr
Too bad it's paywalled. Would have made an interesting read.

